# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Molim pomoc

## duda001

Pokusavam vec dva sata odgovorit na temu i nista mi ne prolazi

----------


## spajalica

duda neko vrijeme moras cekati za odobrenje posta od strane moderatora. jer nove clanove provjeravano da li su trolovi i sl.

----------

